# SRAM Rival VS. Dura-Ace



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i know im alittle behind on things here but im looking at buying a CAAD9 and im having trouble with choosing between the 9-1 Dura-Ace and the 9-4 Rival. Or should i just wait a few more months and see what Cannondale has in store for 2011 ?

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

as so often with these things it s a question of personal preference, ride both and see what you prefere....though you are obviously not comparing apples to apples here

Maybe as an idea, what I've done with my SS, bought the ultegra and then exchanged it for Force 2010 for no additional cost, ie if like SRAM but want a lighter/ better set up


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

As repro said (in not so many words), you're comparing an entry level group to a high end one. Ride the bikes and see what you like best (I guess you don't mind the substantial price difference). If you end up liking the SRAM better, see if the LBS will swap out the Dura Ace for Red or Force at least.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah, even the most die hard Sram fans would tell you that Dura Ace is higher on the food chain.
No mystery there.....just look at the price.
But from there it's up to you to decide which ergonomics you like and if getting higher end is worth the money. 

I think the wheels on those two model are different too. So factor that in as well.

Generally for someone not looking to go out and race and count grams I'm of the opinion that Dura Ace and Red are overkill and the money could be spent better elsewhere.....but that 9-1 is pretty cheap for a good Dura Ace bike so I'd definitely be tempted by that.

Rival is just fine for 99% of us (as is Shimano 105). But if you think you'll want to go high end eventually it's a much better deal to get it up front as part of the bike.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

IMHO, get Shimano Ultegra and spend the extra money on better wheels. DA is highly over priced for what you get. SRAM is an option, but like Hank said, Red is overkill.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The 9-4 is 1700 and the 9-1 is somewhere around 3k.

You will be getting better parts all around with the DA model.

I personally would get the Rival model and get a nice set of wheels with the savings.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW.......im getting one of these bikes to train for the bike tour "ride across america" not to be confused with the race across america' the ride im doing is 3800 miles from san fran to new hampshire over 52 days. 

Now some ( actually most people ) think im nuts for getting the CAAD9 to do such a ride, but i understand where cf bikes are better for long rides but i dont like the "flex" feeling of the frame i get when i get out of the saddle and pound on the pedals. 

Am i the only one who feels the "flex" of the cf bikes ?? 

P.S. Im leaning more towards the 9-4 with the Rival.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

CdaleNut said:


> BTW.......im getting one of these bikes to train for the bike tour "ride across america" not to be confused with the race across america' the ride im doing is 3800 miles from san fran to new hampshire over 52 days.
> 
> Now some ( actually most people ) think im nuts for getting the CAAD9 to do such a ride, but i understand where cf bikes are better for long rides but i dont like the "flex" feeling of the frame i get when i get out of the saddle and pound on the pedals.
> 
> ...


Last year, I happily rode from Los Angeles to Boston on a SuperSix (3,400 miles in 49 days). I've owned a CAAD7 and the CF bike is as stiff or stiffer, but comfortable on long rides. The BB30 bottom bracket is beefy and all the effort goes from the pedals to the wheel - no flex at all. Frankly, if I were to repeat the ride, I would seriously consider a Synapse. WYMMV.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been on both, I would take any Sram over any Shimano any day, period.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Id go with Sram also.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about Campy on Cannondale ?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> BTW.......im getting one of these bikes to train for the bike tour "ride across america" not to be confused with the race across america' the ride im doing is 3800 miles from san fran to new hampshire over 52 days.
> 
> Now some ( actually most people ) think im nuts for getting the CAAD9 to do such a ride, but i understand where cf bikes are better for long rides but i dont like the "flex" feeling of the frame i get when i get out of the saddle and pound on the pedals.
> 
> Am i the only one who feels the "flex" of the cf bikes ??


No but you're probably the only one who thinks all carbon bikes flex the same.
My carbon bike is a heck of a lot stiffer than my CAAD9.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have the $$ for the 9-1 but like SRAM shifting, I'd get the 9-4, immediately sell the wheels, saddle, bars, stem, and seatpost, and spend the proceeds (plus some of the cash you saved on forgoing DA) on a tough, light set of wheels, and exactly the contact points you want to be sitting on for 4,000 miles.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

well everyone..............im laying in the hospital right now, and i wanted to say thanks for all your input but looks like im not gonna be getting either one of those bikes and im gonna be having to wait til the 2011 Asian made Cannondales come out. i was taking a spin class at the gym today and all of a sudden heard something pop in my knee tried to walk on it and fell to the floor. i went to the ER and after getting some tests done found out i have a torn ACL in my knee...sooo as of 11am Thursday morning ill be under the knife. Once again thanks to everyone for all the input and hopefully by this time next yr ill be on the bike even tho its unknown WHICH bike ill be on since i gotta wait for the 2011 line-up


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn! Get well soon.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

ugh. Cdalenut, get better soon. You should choose your bike now, buy it, and prop it on the wall wherever you do your rehab. That way you get your US-built bike and have proper motivation to endure the painful rehab!  Good luck!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Cdalenut.

For whatever it's worth someone I ride with had ACL surgery about 6 month ago. She's as fast as ever now.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the response. Im already at home relaxing. The surgery went well and the doctors are telling me that in 2 months ill start physical therapy but also told me to not to expect to me on the bike for atleast a year. Well anyone who knows me knows that im gonna be up and on the bike alot sooner then that. Thanks Hank, from your comment about your friend just shows me that it IS possible to come back alot sooner.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

My girlfriend is about to have ACL surgery in a couple weeks and the doctors say she'll start PT right away (maybe a couple days after).

Asad


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I torn a mcl on my heel no surgery needed and back on my skates with 90 days. I hated the waiting period.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> I torn a mcl on my heel no surgery needed and back on my skates with 90 days. I hated the waiting period.


Zamboni:

Bloody hell. You've got that and I came down with a nasty bout of ITB inflamation on my right leg. Rode a dead flat ride from Magdalena to Hwy 92 via Canada Road. On the way back, started to hurt. By the time I got back, I was riding unclipped on the right side because it hurt so much to click in and twist out my pedals (set to easiest tension). Hopefully, the **** subsides and I can ride the Sequoia. Looks like Redwood Gulch and Tunitas are on the map. Fun Fun Fun!!:thumbsup: 

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

That did not sounds good and Redwood Gulch is a difficult climb ( 22%) short but stiff. Take some pain killer prior attack any hills you mentioned.


----------

